# How much should they weigh?



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Ok,I have 5,3 month old boer kiko x bucklings. And they weigh 60,45,45,47,49#. They are on little to no grain and good grass and hay. I was just wondering how they measure up with others,thanks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t think that’s bad! A friend of mine has mostly kikos and her 3 month olds she just sold averaged 45-55. I have boers some mixed with dairy and on average they weigh about 60 pounds at 3 months old. I weighed a few the other day and my smallest was 48 and my largest (I think, going by just looking) was 73 but boers have larger bones. They are on pasture and a creep feeder with hay and grain in it that they mostly attack at night and then when does come up for a drink and nap


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't think that's bad! A friend of mine has mostly kikos and her 3 month olds she just sold averaged 45-55. I have boers some mixed with dairy and on average they weigh about 60 pounds at 3 months old. I weighed a few the other day and my smallest was 48 and my largest (I think, going by just looking) was 73 but boers have larger bones. They are on pasture and a creep feeder with hay and grain in it that they mostly attack at night and then when does come up for a drink and nap


Ok,cool purebred kiko kids weighed 60# at 7 months so a large improvement.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are nice sized. How many are singles/twins/triplets? Singles are usually larger than multiples, since they are getting more milk.
Several of my single kids this year at approximately 90 days were 60-65# (purebred Nubian buckling), 55# (Nubian X Saanen wether), 50# (purebred Kiko doeling), and 45# (Alpine X Mini-Lamancha wether). Up until 3 months old they had barely tasted grain.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> They are nice sized. How many are singles/twins/triplets? Singles are usually larger than multiples, since they are getting more milk.
> Several of my single kids this year at approximately 90 days were 60-65# (purebred Nubian buckling), 55# (Nubian X Saanen wether), 50# (purebred Kiko doeling), and 45# (Alpine X Mini-Lamancha wether). Up until 3 months old they had barely tasted grain.


they were all triplets.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are good weights for no grain!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Those are good weights for no grain!


I have just started them on feed and they really like it.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

QNQ Boers said:


> they were all triplets.


Those are great weights then, especially since they were triplets (mostly meaning if raised as triplets, none pulled off mom) AND no grain until this point. Good job!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Those are great weights then, especially since they were triplets (mostly meaning if raised as triplets, none pulled off mom) AND no grain until this point. Good job!


Thank,yup they were all left on the mom. Now I just have to find a quality buck to breed to my quality does.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

They are also for sale if any one is interested. I am in western Missouri. I really do not want to take them to the sale barn. Our sale barn has a terrible goat market.


----------

